# Anybody want a free Davis Double tee shirt?



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

Size large. I paid for one, but I'm wussing out because of the heat. I've done it before when it was hot and it sucked. My riding partner was so dehydrated that her veins collapsed and it took the paramedics 10 tries to get an IV in her. 

PM me if you're interested.

Good luck and be safe.


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

I'm staying home too. Done Davis Double in 100 degree heat before - not this time!


----------



## BikeLV702 (Apr 19, 2008)

I'm moving to Sac in three days and I'm curious what the "Davis Double" is. Sorry for the newb question, just curious what's going to be in my area.


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

BikeLV702 said:


> I'm moving to Sac in three days and I'm curious what the "Davis Double" is. Sorry for the newb question, just curious what's going to be in my area.


The Davis Double Century is a 200 mile ride put on by the Davis Bike Club.

http://www.davisbikeclub.org/ddc/2008/index.htm

The Davis Bike Club is a great group and is one the most active bike clubs in the US.


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

PM sent....


----------



## BikeLV702 (Apr 19, 2008)

robwh9 said:


> The Davis Double Century is a 200 mile ride put on by the Davis Bike Club.
> 
> http://www.davisbikeclub.org/ddc/2008/index.htm
> 
> The Davis Bike Club is a great group and is one the most active bike clubs in the US.


Thank you.


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

Yow! Hot!


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

Any fool complete the sufferfest? I heard it hit near 110 in some parts. Glad I skipped it (except I already paid for it...)


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

wipeout said:


> Any fool complete the sufferfest? I heard it hit near 110 in some parts. Glad I skipped it (except I already paid for it...)


All three of us made it, a little slower than prior years. 

Lots of heartache and despair out on those roads. 

Overheard: "The Zombies will get you. Don't become a Zombie".


----------



## Rushfan (Apr 20, 2003)

I worked the ride and went rafting on Cache Creek Sunday morning with the boy scouts. It hit 108 in Rumsey Canyon during the ride...


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

RedRex said:


> All three of us made it, a little slower than prior years.
> 
> Lots of heartache and despair out on those roads.
> 
> Overheard: "The Zombies will get you. Don't become a Zombie".


Good job RedRex! You da man!


----------



## 2faced (Apr 18, 2004)

*No Joy!*

It was supposed to be the third "jewel" in my Triple Crown...Turned out to be a lump of coal. DNF at mile 104 (Cobb Mt). 101 degree ambient temp, computer showed 114 during the climb. I figure it must've caught reflective heat from the road surface. Figured since I stopped sweating, got the chills and developed goosebumps I had better canx the rest of the ride. Wasn't happy about it but WTF I'll get the next one.

Congrats to everybody who finished!


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

2faced said:


> It was supposed to be the third "jewel" in my Triple Crown...Turned out to be a lump of coal. DNF at mile 104 (Cobb Mt). 101 degree ambient temp, computer showed 114 during the climb. I figure it must've caught reflective heat from the road surface. Figured since I stopped sweating, got the chills and developed goosebumps I had better canx the rest of the ride. Wasn't happy about it but WTF I'll get the next one.
> 
> Congrats to everybody who finished!


Cobb Mt is a very tough climb in perfect weather. You made the right decision - it's just a ride after all. No need to risk your life. 

Check out Planet Ultra for more doubles. Eastern Sierra and Death Valley Doubles are great. Go for it.


----------



## memyselfandi (Apr 21, 2008)

I somehow made it -- 15 hours, 20 minutes. My first double, and first jewel in my crown. Thanks for all the support.


----------

